
Gist: more concise output in Python - tswicegood
http://gist.github.com/479549#comments
======
lukeqsee
Why?

    
    
        print
    

is all of 5 characters and universally understood.

    
    
        o = QuickOutputter()
        o <
    

is 23 characters and not universally understood.

Need I say more?

~~~
tswicegood
The idea would be using it inside a logger, this is more a syntax thing than
anything else. The pseudo-code would be better explained as:

log = get_logger() log < "some log message"

------
tswicegood
Curious for some feedback here - anyone have any thoughts on it?

~~~
tl
Well, I'd say C++'s std::ostream was a bad idea the first time, but if you're
going to do it you might want to swap __lt__ for __lshift__.

------
sushibowl
It is not clear to me how this is in any way better than the print statement
itself

